# GPM Requirements for attachments



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Having a tractor with Skid Steer Quick Attach front end is really a bonus but I'm finding that the GPM requirements for attachments such as a tree shear are well beyond my 8.3 capability. Knowing a little of Hyd's I am wondering if using an attachment with a less than recommended GPM rating on the tractor would result in it just flat not working or just working slower. Has anyone out there had experience with this? As you can guess, my current interest is in a tree shear.

RLee


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*This will provide the hydraulic flow you need*

Land Pride Hydraulic Reservoir System


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Paul. Do you have an idea what these sell for? Don't really see the price. I'm sure it would embarrass them to list it.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

To respond to the question asked. Flow rate (gpm) determines speed of operation and pressure determines force. Could be the vol required Vs the vol available could slow down operation to the point the attachment doesn't function. An aux pump as Paul has suggested may be needed.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The more I look at this the more I think it may be one of those tasks that should be farmed out due to the economics.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

The only thing that will happen is it will move slower with less GPM. If your PSI is high enough. Usually tractors have lower GPM and PSI than skid steers. DO you need a shear, or can you use a hydraulic saw? like for limbing branches? How about http://www.limbinatorsaws.com/ ?


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thanks*

That's pretty much what I would expect with low gpm. Works but not like it is supposed to. Those are pretty neat tools. Close to 2k though. Thanks for the feedback, I'm still working on a decision.


----------

